# MASOOD y los 7000



## krolaina

Es un verdadero placer felicitarte, Masood, (y en primer lugar!) por esa fantástica cifra númerica.

Muchísimas gracias por toda la ayuda que prestas a estos foros y, en particular, la que me das a mí.

FELICIDADES. And take care... 

Carol.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades, siempre es un placer coincidir con foreros tan inteligentes y amables como tú. Siempre se aprende mucho contigo.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Soledad Medina

Es motivo de alegría para mí poder felicitar a un forero tan brillante como Masood.

¡Que cumplas muchos más!!!!

Un cariñoso saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## Masood

Muchas gracias a todos, aunque tengo que admitir que mi nombre aparece en la lista de nombres en el thread llamado 'Thanks but no thanks' creado por los que no quieren recibir felicitaciones de parte de cualquier otros foreros - no por ser ingrato sino que (en mi caso) creo que no he hecho nada especial.
De todas maneras, muchas gracias.


----------



## heidita

Eso me hace escribir una felicitación rápida, ya que yo también estoy entre tus admiradoras. 

¡FELICIDADES!


----------



## krolaina

I swear by Snoopy I took a look...


----------



## Masood

krolaina said:


> I swear by Snoopy I took a look...


You're right...How bizarre...I could've sworn I added my name to the list.
Ho-hum...gimme congrats, then!


----------



## Eugin

If it is not in the list, then we can congratulate you as we like the best!!!

I am so grateful to you for all the help you have given me in all your and mine 7.000 posts!!! It`s a pleasure to share this place with you, Masood!!!

Keep thosse great posts coming, please!!!! This one is to the one and only!!!

¡Muchos saludos!!!


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones, Masood!!, me parece recordar que alguna vez nos cruzamos, aunque no muy seguido, pero veo que eres una persona muy apreciada en el foro .*


----------



## María Madrid

Masood... qué despistada estoy!! ¿Cómo se me ha podido pasar por alto? 7 mil felicidades con todo mi agradecimento por tu impagable ayuda! Saludos,


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡Pero Masoooooooooooooooood!!!! *
*¡Ya son más de 7000!*
*MUCHAS FELICIDADES Y GRACIAS POR TANTOS APORTES QUE SON SIEMPRE DE GRAN AYUDA.*

*CON TODO CARIÑO,*
*Fernita *​


----------



## Eva Maria

Masood!

Jejeje! Llego 500 post tarde! 

But I couldn't stand waiting patiently for you to complete the other 500 before congratulating you!

I'll never forget about your own variety of heritage apple, the _Pomus-Malus Masoodi._

Te agradezco toda la inestimable ayuda que me brindas siempre atento y amable, compartiendo tu vasta cultura con tu proverbial humildad!

Don't stop sharing yourself with us! 

Besos / Kisses from the Mediterranean!

Eva Maria


----------



## Txiri

I always find your posts thoughtful and insightful


----------

